# Point and Shoot vs. DSLR



## marcgalera (Dec 9, 2009)

I know the major differences between Point and shoots and DSLRs, but i have a   Canon PowerShot SX110 IS which is basically a DSLR but in point and shoot camera body. It has Manual, Aperature, and Shutter Speed settings. I want a Nikon D5000 but i have no money. is it worth it buying the d5000 even if the basic settings are similar?


I'd like to clarify: I am very familiar with DSLRs. I have used a Nikon D90, Nikon D5000, Nikon D60, Nikon D40.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Dec 9, 2009)

I've had that camera, and although it's a decent point and shoot - it's no DSLR by any means. Granted, the manual controls are there... but the sensor is so tiny in comparison.

If you have no money, then don't worry about it - your point and shoot is quite nice.


----------



## IgsEMT (Dec 9, 2009)

> DSLR but in point and shoot camera body.


A *digital single-lens reflex camera* (*digital SLR* or *DSLR*) is a digital camera that uses a mechanical mirror system and pentaprism to direct light from the lens to an optical viewfinder on the back of the camera.
VS
Point-and-shoot camera - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

to learn exposure, composition, lighting, etc, you don't need an slr, but if you want to apply some of the funky things you'll learn, slr is a way to go.

IF you don't have the money for an upgrade, stick to what you have and learn basics.


----------



## DSLR noob (Dec 9, 2009)

I haven't seen your work, but I will say you have a very capable P&S. It's best to grow as much as you can with the camera before moving on. It has a lot it can teach you wihtout breaking the bank. A lot of photography newbs who pick up SLRs won't be able to touch your photos with your P&S if you know more than they do. The only real disadvantage(well there is a BUNCH of little things, like DOF and stuff, but for all intents and purposes, only 2 disadvantages) is the lack of interchangeable lenses, and worse low light performance, but you should be able to see good results regardless.


----------



## djacobox372 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hmmmm.... do you REALLY know the differences between a point and shoot and an dslr???

The most important difference, BY FAR is sensor size. And in this way the two are not even close.

Sensor size of the cannon sx110is = 6.16 x 4.62  mm
Sensor size of the d5000 = 23.6x15.8mm

What this means is that the sx110is has roughly the same number of pixels packed into a sensor that is *13 times *smaller!  This strains the optics of the camera causing a lack of sharpness, it also means the pixels are smaller which makes them less sensitive to light--requiring higher gain to reproduce the same image brightness. High gain = more error (noise, fringing, poor color repro etc.)


----------



## Wolverinepwnes (Dec 9, 2009)

its like the difference between  watching a movie on ur  13inch laptop vs. on an IMAX theater


----------



## marcgalera (Dec 9, 2009)

i have my portfolio here: marcgalera.zzl.org


----------



## CW Jones (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a SX110IS. At first I thought the same thing... till I picked up a Canon 30D... now I see a world of difference. The sensor in the SX110IS is not on par with those in DSLR cameras.


----------



## Plato (Dec 9, 2009)

marcgalera said:


> I know the major differences between Point and shoots and DSLRs, but i have a   Canon PowerShot SX110 IS which is basically a DSLR but in point and shoot camera body. It has Manual, Aperature, and Shutter Speed settings. I want a Nikon D5000 but i have no money. is it worth it buying the d5000 even if the basic settings are similar?



It might be a decent P&S but it's not an SLR in any manner, shape or form.

The "basic settings" in a Yugo are the same as in a Beemer.  Which would you prefer?


----------



## Andrew Boyd (Dec 9, 2009)

You might want to check out this post on my photo blog, The Discerning Photographer, as you think about the step up to DSLR. The fact that you're on this site tells me that you're going to eventually need a better camera!
Good luck!
Andrew
TheDiscerningPhotographer


----------



## Jacki (Dec 10, 2009)

How does the PowerShot SX110 Compare to the G9? Just wondering, because the price is better...


----------



## Nikkor (Dec 10, 2009)

Although you have a great Point and Shoot, its no SLR. A rule of thumb, you shouldn't spend more than $750 on a camera unless you're going to really learn it inside and out. While a D5000 (go Nikon!) is a great camera, its lot a lot of buttons and knobs and a lot of things to learn about, and there will always be another lens you want, or another flash, etc. It becomes an addiction. I suggest - if possible - borrowing an SLR from someone, seeing if you're willing to learn how to shoot with it, then plan to save for it and shop Ebay. There are always tons of great deals on there.


----------



## marcgalera (Dec 10, 2009)

Jacki said:


> How does the PowerShot SX110 Compare to the G9? Just wondering, because the price is better...



My cousin has a G9 and i like it very much. It has a hotshoe, which means your can add a speedflash to it, you can attach lens to it, such as telephoto lens. However the maximum aperature is f/4.8, and the sx110 is f/8.0.

here's the full specs and such for the G9 PowerShot G9 Digital Camera


----------



## Plato (Dec 10, 2009)

WeddingPhotographer said:


> While a D5000 (go Nikon!) is a great camera, its lot a lot of buttons and knobs and a lot of things to learn about...



I got my first SLR in 1964 and, since then, have never been without one.  It took me several months to become comfortable with all of the settings of my D80.  I've had it now for some 2-1/2 years and I still occasionally screw up a setting.  Just today, I had everything set perfectly on the camera but I forgot to confirm that the lens VR was turned on!


----------



## Roncgizmo (Dec 10, 2009)

Like everyone else here said. The sensor size is a big deal. But it's also about the glass..
if you don't like what you have you can't change it. 

Also, if you don't have the cash for the d5000 why not pickup something older to learn on? you can buy a D70 with a 18-55 possible VR for around $300 used and as you get better you can save up for a new camera. or better glass..


----------



## bahandi (Dec 10, 2009)

Nice portfolio. 

One of the other differences between P&S cams and DSLRs are the aperture settings. Your f8 is more like f32, according to Bryan Peterson.


----------



## jensgt (Dec 10, 2009)

Its funny in the last few days this is the third person I have seen saying their camera is like an slr...which is funny to me...it either is or it isnt.  Stick with the point and shoot unless you are serious about learning and about spending money after the initial investment of the camera...


----------



## NateWagner (Dec 10, 2009)

On a side note... going back to the G9... That camera would be a lot of fun to play with. It has an electronic shutter, and with a hack (I believe) you can shutter sync using a speedlite with it up to 1/4000 (or so... the strobist did an article with it). Could seriously kill the sun with that thing.


----------



## chip (Dec 11, 2009)

Canon PowerShot SX110 IS is basically a DSLR but in point and shoot camera body - hmmm not really.


----------

